# WA: Handgun transfer from out of State



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I want to send my son in Washington State a hand gun......I will obviously send it from a FFL here to the FFL gun dealer near his home......my question that I can't seem tofind the answer too....

Does he need a CCW or a liscence to buy to pick it up in Washinton and is there any wait peiod for it?

Anyone who can help will be very appreciated

RCG


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

When I lived in WA, no license was required for a simple purchase, I left in 1990. I would call a gun shop near him to verify whether there are any hoops he needs to be aware of. I doubt it , but my knowledge is out of date.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Checked a few of my sources. Looks like there is a 5 day wait for handguns. No license/permit/registration required to buy/own.



Overkill0084 said:


> I would call a gun shop near him to verify whether there are any hoops he needs to be aware of. I doubt it , but my knowledge is out of date.


-----------------------------------------------------------

I'm moving this to the regional forum for WA


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Checked a few of my sources. Looks like there is a 5 day wait for handguns. No license/permit/registration required to buy/own.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm moving this to the regional forum for WA


Thanks guys!!

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If your son would apply for a concealed-carry license, he would not have to wait in any future case. Not only could he immediately take possession of the gun you're sending him, but also he could walk into any gun shop and immediately walk out with his purchase. Since Washington is a "shall-issue" state, the process is easy and quick, and the wait for the permit is short.


----------

